# Have you seen one of these?



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

A beading buddy of mine sent this to me, suggested it might work as a mini tool tote for my knitting. She bought this one at The Container Store and said it was under $2.00.
I like it since I can tuck it into my purse or pocket when I knit in the car or doctors office. I can take a small project and still have the tools I need without lugging my usual box of tools.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is very useful and cute too!


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

I like it too!!
Container Store just got added to my shopping list... Thanks!!


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a couple of those I used for something else. Gonna switch it out


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> A beading buddy of mine sent this to me, suggested it might work as a mini tool tote for my knitting. She bought this one at The Container Store and said it was under $2.00.
> I like it since I can tuck it into my purse or pocket when I knit in the car or doctors office. I can take a small project and still have the tools I need without lugging my usual box of tools.


Handy. I found a two sided plastic box that has several compartments to hold almost everything I need. I got them at our Mighty Dollar store. I bought several. I have them filled with everything you would need for almost any projects. It's about the size of yours when it is opened up. And I can flip it over and has more compartments on that side too. I love them. I have been saving all kinds of small sturdy ytems to use to store or carry items around. Just another addiction like yarns, patterns, folders, and now small containers. So far I have found a use for them.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> I like it too!!
> Container Store just got added to my shopping list... Thanks!!


Buy a couple! I'm going to get 2 more: one for my fancy stitch markers and another for tools and connectors for my interchangeable needles.


----------



## BeeSnooks (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm a fool for new tools......I love it. Too bed there's no container store near me!


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

BeeSnooks said:


> I'm a fool for new tools......I love it. Too bed there's no container store near me!


Do you think that they might have a on line store? I haven't looked, but I'd bet they have one.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

I have one of them. Very handy.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

Great find! Thanks for sharing it. The container store is on my shopping list. jp


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I think it's a great idea,a very useful wee container. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

If you happen to use a metal container (I have a large Altoids tin), a few magnets inside are really handy - I bought those heavy-duty little round ones. They grab your tapestry and sewing needles, pins, mini scissors, so they don't roll all over the place. Then it can all be put away really fast, by just dropping stuff on the magnets. Unfortunately, they won't grab my crochet hook, so I don't know what material those are made of.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

the container store is online and the box you have is called a "Two Sided Pill Box"


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks very handy, no pun intended!


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you Deborah - Just bought these for everyone in my small knitting group.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

everyone who has access to some of those stores is so lucky. I love that little plastic container

I have a metal one, and I lined the bottom with a magnetic sheet. That works pretty well

I have the same magnetic stuff in a series of CD holders to hold my cuttlebug dies.

The sheet was a sign made to put on the door of the car to advertise a business - and the business had closed and I found the magnetic sheets stuck to the outside of a bin at a recycling center


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

I have one that I got at either Walmart which was sold in the jewelry dept. for putting earrings, necklaces etc. in when traveling. This is also an excellent use!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Look in the fishing section at stores. Lots of choices there too.


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

I love mine I got mine online from Annie's Attic.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

jvallas said:


> If you happen to use a metal container (I have a large Altoids tin), a few magnets inside are really handy - I bought those heavy-duty little round ones. They grab your tapestry and sewing needles, pins, mini scissors, so they don't roll all over the place. Then it can all be put away really fast, by just dropping stuff on the magnets. Unfortunately, they won't grab my crochet hook, so I don't know what material those are made of.


Ingenious! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

More good ideas! I use an old pencil case.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm a nut for Altoids tins, that and my label maker tamed my junk drawer. Saw the idea on Pinterest and now I can find anything the drawer that used to be a black hole!


----------



## chimama (Nov 21, 2013)

jvallas said:


> If you happen to use a metal container (I have a large Altoids tin), a few magnets inside are really handy - I bought those heavy-duty little round ones. They grab your tapestry and sewing needles, pins, mini scissors, so they don't roll all over the place. Then it can all be put away really fast, by just dropping stuff on the magnets. Unfortunately, they won't grab my crochet hook, so I don't know what material those are made of.


I love it!! I have a few of these boxes around and am going to buy some little magnets to go with them. great idea!!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> A beading buddy of mine sent this to me, suggested it might work as a mini tool tote for my knitting. She bought this one at The Container Store and said it was under $2.00.
> I like it since I can tuck it into my purse or pocket when I knit in the car or doctors office. I can take a small project and still have the tools I need without lugging my usual box of tools.


I see you use the bread plastic closure too!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

We have a Container Store, but do the notions come in the container>


----------



## Knitlady46 (Nov 5, 2012)

I use an Altoid container too! But will check out container store because the dividers would be more efficient!


----------



## Knitlady46 (Nov 5, 2012)

No, it would be empty of notions. They only sell containers!


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> the container store is online and the box you have is called a "Two Sided Pill Box"


Thanks for this information chriso1972. This is a great idea and one I will share with knitting friends.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Unfortunately, they won't grab my crochet hook, so I don't know what material those are made of.


Because they are aluminum if colored but the steel hooks should stick to the magnet.


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

What a good idea


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

chickkie said:


> The sheet was a sign made to put on the door of the car to advertise a business - and the business had closed and I found the magnetic sheets stuck to the outside of a bin at a recycling center


You can buy the magnetic sheets at your office supply store or in the similar aisle in the big box stores--and they are printable!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

disgo said:


> Because they are aluminum if colored but the steel hooks should stick to the magnet.


 aha! I have a bunch of hooks, but I'll bet they're all colored. Have to go on a fact-finding mission!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

jvallas said:


> aha! I have a bunch of hooks, but I'll bet they're all colored. Have to go on a fact-finding mission!


 :shock: :-o :shock: :-o :shock: *I can't believe I actually helped somebody* :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

I have one I put meds in it and one for jewelry to tuck in purse or suitcase, LOVE them so many uses. I got mine at The Dollar Store


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

I wish we had a Container Store in our area.


----------



## Sugarbooger (Mar 15, 2011)

I got mine at wal-mart,it's a pill box


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info Kim.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Ocean State Job Lots had them a while back for 75 cents.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Now THAT is a nifty lil box. Beats my chewing gum tube all to bits! :thumbup:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

disgo said:


> :shock: :-o :shock: :-o :shock: *I can't believe I actually helped somebody* :lol: :thumbup:


 hahahahaha, you kill me! :-D


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I use mine as intended... A pill box.... I'm a walking pharmacy with that in my purse!


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you. Adding container store to my list.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Do you think that they might have a on line store? I haven't looked, but I'd bet they have one.


I just checked the container store online and the shipping was 8.95.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

That's cute! I've been using a fabric jewelry travel case that I bought at a garage sale.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

That's cute! I've been using a fabric jewelry travel case that I bought at a garage sale.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

No, but now that I see yours I want one!


----------



## Kas0103 (Nov 19, 2013)

For the sake of any British knitters, I just checked this out on the US site, found it only cost £1.45, but once the taxes and postage have been added, it comes to £28!! Think we will need a British source... Such a good idea!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

jvallas said:


> If you happen to use a metal container (I have a large Altoids tin), a few magnets inside are really handy - I bought those heavy-duty little round ones. They grab your tapestry and sewing needles, pins, mini scissors, so they don't roll all over the place. Then it can all be put away really fast, by just dropping stuff on the magnets. Unfortunately, they won't grab my crochet hook, so I don't know what material those are made of.


What a clever idea ! I use these tins because they are too nice to throw away, but I never thought of using the magnets to hold everything in place.

:thumbup:


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Great container


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

That looks handy. I've been using a little zip up tapestry bag that fits in my work shoulder bag, for my lunch time relaxing knitting.


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

That looks like a fly fishing box, also available in most fishing stores good idea!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Neat! Thanks!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Container store here I come!

I use a clear plastic fishing tackle box from WalMart, and its great with all the little (adjustable) divisions, but its for the knitting bag, not for a pocket or purse.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

sseidel said:


> What a clever idea ! I use these tins because they are too nice to throw away, but I never thought of using the magnets to hold everything in place.
> 
> :thumbup:


 It's so interesting that we all relate to different things (& I change what I think works fairly regularly myself). The one constant for me seems to be that if I have all the necessary "toolbox" implements together and organized so I can always drag them with me, I'm way more likely to 1) stop and try an experiment, and 2) go ahead and do the finishing right away. If I give myself the excuse of having to go find the stuff, then the procrastination sets in.


----------



## Emma544 (Jul 22, 2013)

This thread is the perfect example of why I love KP! So many helpful ideas and friendly folks. All of you just put a smile on my face with your hints and suggestions.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> the container store is online and the box you have is called a "Two Sided Pill Box"


Thank you, Chriso!


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

Love it. No container store near me so I'll have to check online. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

great suggestions. thank you KPers.


----------



## maurmaur (Sep 5, 2011)

I have one I keep with my current project, don't remember where I got it though. love it.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

I got tired struggling out of my recliner every time I needed a different tool..
I bought a fishing tackle box with 2 swing out "trays" of little "cubby hole" bins at Walmart. I keep it on the floor beside my chair. Now I can reach everything except new yarn & the newly found yarn winder with out getting up. There is even room in the bottom for caps &/or sox in progress & their yarn balls. Surprising enough our 4 cats do not bother it as the extended trays are not stable & wobble if they try to walk on them. Best $25,00 I have spent in a long time! ann


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

jvallas said:


> If you happen to use a metal container (I have a large Altoids tin), a few magnets inside are really handy - I bought those heavy-duty little round ones. They grab your tapestry and sewing needles, pins, mini scissors, so they don't roll all over the place. Then it can all be put away really fast, by just dropping stuff on the magnets. Unfortunately, they won't grab my crochet hook, so I don't know what material those are made of.


What a wonderful idea!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> A beading buddy of mine sent this to me, suggested it might work as a mini tool tote for my knitting. She bought this one at The Container Store and said it was under $2.00.
> I like it since I can tuck it into my purse or pocket when I knit in the car or doctors office. I can take a small project and still have the tools I need without lugging my usual box of tools.


OOOOOHHHHH I like it! Container store here I come! Thanks! 👍


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

jvallas said:


> If you happen to use a metal container (I have a large Altoids tin), a few magnets inside are really handy - I bought those heavy-duty little round ones. They grab your tapestry and sewing needles, pins, mini scissors, so they don't roll all over the place. Then it can all be put away really fast, by just dropping stuff on the magnets. Unfortunately, they won't grab my crochet hook, so I don't know what material those are made of.


AWESOME! I shall buy some Altoids today! I have tons of those little magnets. I also have a gadget fetish, but hey, it could be worse! You have made my day!!!!!
My sister in law has the nicest gadget for her knitting things. it has scissors, tape measure, and all kinds of stuff, She bought it at a yarn shop but I've never been able to find one. When I go up to her house, I will take a picture of it and post it.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

How cute is that??!! I have 5-6 "kits" loaded & ready to grab at any time....and my kits include a shortened crochet hook.....about 4" long. Had hubby cut off the end; smooth the edge - and it's done! I have lots of extra crochet hooks, so I chose sizes F and G to be shortened. I also use spring-close eyeglass cases - they work well too.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Kas0103 said:


> For the sake of any British knitters, I just checked this out on the US site, found it only cost £1.45, but once the taxes and postage have been added, it comes to £28!! Think we will need a British source... Such a good idea!


I've been looking too. There are various pill boxes available which might be useful for beaders but I can't find anything like the one shown in the original post. I did wonder whether one of those plastic boxes you can buy to transport a bar of soap might be useful. What do people think? They are cheap enough, especially during the holiday season, approx £1 from Boots etc.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

They do "Containerstore.com" and I like to shop at these stores, because they regularly get in the top five of companies that are the best to work for. Their employ policies are apparently very good and it shows in their cheerful and helpful service as well as their knowledge of their products. They have great wrapping paper, ribbons, etc. and their collection of boxes is unequaled. I can spend a day in that store and not even know the time is passing! And don't check out until you have carefully looked at the little carousels by the registers. They have some handy stuff and wonderful stocking stuffers come Christmas.


Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Do you think that they might have a on line store? I haven't looked, but I'd bet they have one.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> A beading buddy of mine sent this to me, suggested it might work as a mini tool tote for my knitting. She bought this one at The Container Store and said it was under $2.00.
> I like it since I can tuck it into my purse or pocket when I knit in the car or doctors office. I can take a small project and still have the tools I need without lugging my usual box of tools.


Thank you!!! Great idea, especially since everything tends to drop to the bottom of the bag anyway! Also the one with the tin and magnets! I use a lot of tins (and glass jars), so that's a wonderful idea! Remember all the uses we found for all those film canisters???


----------



## Kas0103 (Nov 19, 2013)

talbotsetters said:


> I've been looking too. There are various pill boxes available which might be useful for beaders but I can't find anything like the one shown in the original post. I did wonder whether one of those plastic boxes you can buy to transport a bar of soap might be useful. What do people think? They are cheap enough, especially during the holiday season, approx £1 from Boots etc.


I currently use one of those shallow Klik boxes for my scissors etc, but it doesn't keep things separate like those ones. Better than not having it, though! I'll ask at my local shop if the owner knows of anything we could buy. Failing that, I have decided to go the to Kirsty Allsop show in September, the one that's on at Hampton Court, so maybe it's the kind of thing you could see there, if at a price...


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

ann seal said:


> I got tired struggling out of my recliner every time I needed a different tool..
> I bought a fishing tackle box with 2 swing out "trays" of little "cubby hole" bins at Walmart. I keep it on the floor beside my chair. Now I can reach everything except new yarn & the newly found yarn winder with out getting up. There is even room in the bottom for caps &/or sox in progress & their yarn balls. Surprising enough our 4 cats do not bother it as the extended trays are not stable & wobble if they try to walk on them. Best $25,00 I have spent in a long time! ann


I found old train cases at thrift with the trays! Similar idea, the tackle boxes are better, but the cases are great for the bulkier things. I use mine for the different crafts and two for different household toolboxes, all I have to do is grab and go...


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Kas0103 said:


> I currently use one of those shallow Klik boxes for my scissors etc, but it doesn't keep things separate like those ones. Better than not having it, though! I'll ask at my local shop if the owner knows of anything we could buy. Failing that, I have decided to go the to Kirsty Allsop show in September, the one that's on at Hampton Court, so maybe it's the kind of thing you could see there, if at a price...


You'll be taking orders beforehand, of course! Lol


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Similar items are available here in South Africa, & i find them very useful. Needless to say, they also form part of my 'impromptue present' stash as well, for when i want to 'just give something' to a pal.


----------



## Kas0103 (Nov 19, 2013)

talbotsetters said:


> You'll be taking orders beforehand, of course! Lol


Absolutely! It looks like it should be fun, just hope it won't be so crowded that you can't see anything properly.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Check out the "Smart Store System" also. They even show knitting storage in the video.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kas0103 (Nov 19, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Check out the "Smart Store System" also. They even show knitting storage in the video.


That's a pity, I saw Woodbridge and thought you must be in Suffolk, near me, but I see you are rather further away...!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Nifty. I have all kinds of holders for stuff, including tins from used up cough drops and bandaids (when they came in tins).


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Kas0103 said:


> Absolutely! It looks like it should be fun, just hope it won't be so crowded that you can't see anything properly.


I've been to the Christmas Gifts show at the NEC the last two years and it's good, but two hours of all that pushing and shoving is about all I can stand! I'm so glad to get back on the train!


----------



## Kas0103 (Nov 19, 2013)

talbotsetters said:


> I've been to the Christmas Gifts show at the NEC the last two years and it's good, but two hours of all that pushing and shoving is about all I can stand! I'm so glad to get back on the train!


I know what you mean! It looks like it will be good, hoping to persuade some friends to go too - more friends means more elbows!! There are things to join in with, demos, all sorts. The difficulty will be trying not to go too mad with buying stuff...


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

perfect!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

I have several of these that were previously put into duty for beading. Found them a few weeks ago and determined they would be useful for knitting. I keep different sized stitch markers in the small compartments and needles in the large space. Container Store has so much good stuff....maybe need to go today....or not, it's Saturday :thumbdown: crowds :!:


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Like that magnet idea. Hate chasing pins and needles around a container and a pin cushion is bulky.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Ck their website


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

dmbt said:


> AWESOME! I shall buy some Altoids today! I have tons of those little magnets. I also have a gadget fetish, but hey, it could be worse! You have made my day!!!!!
> My sister in law has the nicest gadget for her knitting things. it has scissors, tape measure, and all kinds of stuff, She bought it at a yarn shop but I've never been able to find one. When I go up to her house, I will take a picture of it and post it.


 I firmly believe part of why we love to knit is because most of us are gadget lovers!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

dmbt said:


> AWESOME! I shall buy some Altoids today! I have tons of those little magnets. I also have a gadget fetish, but hey, it could be worse! You have made my day!!!!!
> My sister in law has the nicest gadget for her knitting things. it has scissors, tape measure, and all kinds of stuff, She bought it at a yarn shop but I've never been able to find one. When I go up to her house, I will take a picture of it and post it.


 I think you might mean the KnitKit. I have one somewhere and used it for a long time, then lost interest. But it was great for a plane trip, etc. - very portable.

http://www.theknitkit.com


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Kas0103 said:


> I know what you mean! It looks like it will be good, hoping to persuade some friends to go too - more friends means more elbows!! There are things to join in with, demos, all sorts. The difficulty will be trying not to go too mad with buying stuff...


And I wish you luck with THAT!!!Lindseymary


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

limberlostgirl said:


> How cute is that??!! I have 5-6 "kits" loaded & ready to grab at any time....and my kits include a shortened crochet hook.....about 4" long. Had hubby cut off the end; smooth the edge - and it's done! I have lots of extra crochet hooks, so I chose sizes F and G to be shortened. I also use spring-close eyeglass cases - they work well too.


 Sorry to be hogging the thread, but this is my all-time favorite tool, I think - a Silvalume Handi Tool. Very small, crochet hook on one end, knitting needle point on the other. Comes in handy *constantly*. http://www.yarnsupply.com/14128.html?kw=14128&cmp=googleshopping&gclid=CJLEwLKn270CFfFFMgodh1cAKA


----------



## Twinkie38 (Jan 24, 2011)

I also use plastic see thru fishing tackle box. Dividers are adjustable so everything fits. They come in all sizes and are cheap at big lots or discount stores. 

I love all the tips that come thru here!


----------



## Kas0103 (Nov 19, 2013)

lindseymary said:


> And I wish you luck with THAT!!!Lindseymary


Thank you, Lindseymary, strange how you know me without knowing me! Guess we're all likely to have similar weak spots on a site like this... And I still want one of those little boxes!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

CuriousKitty said:


> I found old train cases at thrift with the trays! Similar idea, the tackle boxes are better, but the cases are great for the bulkier things. I use mine for the different crafts and two for different household toolboxes, all I have to do is grab and go...


 oh, thanks for that idea. I have my aunt's old train case just lying about with nothing to do!


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

pierrette said:


> I wish we had a Container Store in our area.


A Container Store is a very dangerous place for me. I always find many more things to buy than the one I went in for! Literally, they have containers for everything you can imagine, plus many more you never thought of, but suddenly realize you can't live without.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

momanna said:


> Nifty. I have all kinds of holders for stuff, including tins from used up cough drops and bandaids (when they came in tins).


I had absolutely no need for more bandages, but bought these anyway, because the tin called to me - http://www.amazon.com/Keep-Calm-Carry-On-Bandages/dp/B0071CRZDK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1397318485&sr=8-1&keywords=bandages+keep+calm


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

TinaBW said:


> I love mine I got mine online from Annie's Attic.


Me too. On-line store.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I have the Knitkit and love it as it can be thrown in my purse and has what I need. My daughter bought it for me as a gift. Here is a link..
http://www.theknitkit.com/


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Great idea, thanks very much...


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just checked out the double sided pill box but the shipping was $8.95 for 2 of them so I will continue to use my DH's Altoids tins until I am in the area of the store closest to be.  
They sure look handy !


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

jvallas said:


> If you happen to use a metal container (I have a large Altoids tin), a few magnets inside are really handy - I bought those heavy-duty little round ones. They grab your tapestry and sewing needles, pins, mini scissors, so they don't roll all over the place. Then it can all be put away really fast, by just dropping stuff on the magnets. Unfortunately, they won't grab my crochet hook, so I don't know what material those are made of.


I love your use of magnets in the tin.......very ingenious! :thumbup: :thumbup: ;-) :thumbup: I just heard that there will be a Container store opening up about 10 minutes drive from me. I am very excited since I love collecting all sorts of containers.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Another place to find various sized boxes and with varied compartments is in your local Wal-Mart or K-Mart in the fishing department. I use their boxes for knitting stuff, crochet stuff and even for having several days pills available. I take 11 in morning & 7 at night and hate using the bottles every day so do it all at one time.

Sorry kinda got off track from knitting & crocheting but you get the idea.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Kas0103 said:


> Thank you, Lindseymary, strange how you know me without knowing me! Guess we're all likely to have similar weak spots on a site like this... And I still want one of those little boxes!


Yup, we both must love craft shows and have the same level of self control!!Maybe we are twins?Lindseymary


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I use one of the tins for gift cards. It even hold my set of short dpns. It holds every notion needed for my sock project bag. Which is a cosmetic travel tote.


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

These are sold in several stores as travel pill containers


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

mom25 said:


> I just heard that there will be a Container store opening up about 10 minutes drive from me. I am very excited since I love collecting all sorts of containers.


 That could be dangerous.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like a handy dandy box for little things. I wonder if there is one in my area. I can use more containers.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

I found this pill case at a kitchen store in an outlet mall. Yes, they are very handy.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> A beading buddy of mine sent this to me, suggested it might work as a mini tool tote for my knitting. She bought this one at The Container Store and said it was under $2.00.
> I like it since I can tuck it into my purse or pocket when I knit in the car or doctors office. I can take a small project and still have the tools I need without lugging my usual box of tools.


I have one of those! I've had it for a long time and ordered it on-line ... can't remember where tho. Mine is lime green and I love all the little compartments to keep my stitch markers in. On the big side I keep my tapestry needles and a cable needle and a needle threader.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks. I like the container store but not sure I would have seen this.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I will have to look for one of these. It would come in very handy for the things I use all the time for knitting and crochet. Not just for travel but for using at all the different places in my home where I work on my projects. Thanks for posting with the picture.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

UK KP-ers, found them on e-bay,searched 2 sided pill box, sold by gadgetskingdom.Size 13x6x3 cms.Lindseymary


----------



## Kas0103 (Nov 19, 2013)

lindseymary said:


> UK KP-ers, found them on e-bay,searched 2 sided pill box, sold by gadgetskingdom.Size 13x6x3 cms.Lindseymary


Thank you for that, I shall have a look later. It will help in my efforts to become more organised... Now I just have to work through using all the yarn in my stash, before I buy the next lot - oh, I just remembered, I enrolled in Yarn Club this month, so am expecting a mystery parcel to arrive in a week or so! Hey ho, I'll be sorted one day...


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Great ideas. Thanks to all. 

Pzoe


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

those are cute


----------



## dladieu (Feb 6, 2011)

I have two-bought them at Walmart in the cosmetics dept-I think they were ony $2.00 each.


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

I have one of these in pink that I actually bought at my local yarn shop and I have used it for some time, really do like it.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Jill2 said:


> I like it too!!
> Container Store just got added to my shopping list... Thanks!!


Me too! :thumbup:


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

What a great idea!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Do you think that they might have a on line store? I haven't looked, but I'd bet they have one.


They do. http://www.containerstore.com/welcome.htm


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

lindseymary said:


> UK KP-ers, found them on e-bay,searched 2 sided pill box, sold by gadgetskingdom.Size 13x6x3 cms.Lindseymary


Hiya, I tried eBay and could only find stuff from Hong Kong! Just looked again and still can't find it... Can you put up a link please as I'm obviously having a major senior moment... LOL


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

jvallas said:


> oh, thanks for that idea. I have my aunt's old train case just lying about with nothing to do!


This is probably a really stupid question, but what is a train case?


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I bought one several years ago at the LYS and I think I paid about $8 for a pair of them. They are fairly small but work great for the tools and conncetions for my interchangeables, and also for stitch markers and other small things. Now that they are out in the dollar stores, I'll pick up a couple more if I see them.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Gotta get one, or two or three of these!!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

good idea


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Great idea!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I have one for meds, but would be a great tool kit.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

talbotsetters said:


> This is probably a really stupid question, but what is a train case?


 it was a small case people used for traveling on trains, probably for cosmetics, etc. The one my aunt used is a nice leather one, but here's a modern representation of a few from Amazon's site:


----------



## AlanaBlakely (Sep 8, 2013)

Also check out the sporting goods department of Walmart or Target. They have containers like this for fishing tackle or in the tool department for screws and such.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

jvallas said:


> it was a small case people used for traveling on trains, probably for cosmetics, etc. The one my aunt used is a nice leather one, but here's a modern representation of a few from Amazon's site:


The pink one in your pic looks like my pink Kaboodle that I keep knitting stuff in (stitch holders, dpn's, extra KnitPicks needles, needle gauge, knitting gauge ruler, etc.)


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

misellen said:


> They do. http://www.containerstore.com/welcome.htm


Thank you for the link.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

What great ideas! I will be sure to save my big Altoids can now that I have a good use for it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spiralspirit (Nov 15, 2012)

The other thing I like for darning needles is my uncles antique hinged cigaret case, opens like a compact. I put a magnetic business card fridge magnet to hold them in place.


----------



## Spiralspirit (Nov 15, 2012)

Spiralspirit said:


> The other thing I like for darning needles is my uncles antique hinged cigaret case, opens like a compact. I put a magnetic business card fridge magnet to hold them in place.


I saw some similar new cigaret cases at the $ store recently. All sparkles etc.


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

AlanaBlakely said:


> Also check out the sporting goods department of Walmart or Target. They have containers like this for fishing tackle or in the tool department for screws and such.


Great idea. Next time I'm in Walmart I'll have a look. Maybe even Canadian Tire.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I save large pill bottles for beads I use for crochet.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Just a thought. I love magnets. They're so useful for so many things. They are very dangerous to children and animals. Please use with caution.

Pzoe


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

jvallas said:


> That could be dangerous.


You are 100% right! I have a serious problem. I can't control myself when it comes to yarn, needles, gadgets of all kinds, totes, containers, beads, fabrics, oh heck, I think I need an intervention! I also think that some of my fellow kp'ers have the same issue.....so, I am in good company!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

pzoe said:


> Just a thought. I love magnets. They're so useful for so many things. They are very dangerous to children and animals. Please use with caution.
> 
> Pzoe


 Good thing to bear in mind. I've got a gd who swallowed a button battery, so I know small round things are temptations!

Also, computer equipment and devices shouldn't be too near magnets. Except there's a magnet that closes iPad cases, so I'm not sure if small ones are ok.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

talbotsetters said:


> Hiya, I tried eBay and could only find stuff from Hong Kong! Just looked again and still can't find it... Can you put up a link please as I'm obviously having a major senior moment... LOL


Yup, it was from HK, but I've had lots from there and everything has been K. All my bamboo circs, which started me off onto interchangeables!!Lindseymary


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

jvallas said:


> it was a small case people used for traveling on trains, probably for cosmetics, etc. The one my aunt used is a nice leather one, but here's a modern representation of a few from Amazon's site:


Aha! What we would have called a vanity case back in the day. I have one full of tapestry wools. Thanks for clarifying (I had a picture of a kind of pencil case shaped like a train... Durrrr).


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

talbotsetters said:


> (I had a picture of a kind of pencil case shaped like a train... Durrrr).


 Ha! That actually makes complete sense if you've never heard of it before!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Need to look for one of those. I already use a beading box with adjustable tabs for small tools, but not everything fits in the 1 inch wide spots.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

For all of us that do not a Container store in your area and must have this notions case I did a little research:

You can buy it on line from the Container Store but the postage is more the case. I found something very similar on line through ebay. It is called the Perfect Notions Case by Nancy's Knit Knacks. Being the bargain hunter that I am I purchased one in my choice of color for $6.99 including shipping. If in my travels over Spring break I pass a Container Store I will make DH stop so I can pick up a few more. I'd love to give one of these to each of the gals in my Prayer Shawl group. Love the idea exchanges that we have on KP.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Sorry to be hogging the thread, but this is my all-time favorite tool, I think - a Silvalume Handi Tool. Very small, crochet hook on one end, knitting needle point on the other. Comes in handy *constantly*. http://www.yarnsupply.com/14128.html?kw=14128&cmp=googleshopping&gclid=CJLEwLKn270CFfFFMgodh1cAKA


I love the Silvalume too, I bought mine @ AC Moore for $1.49 minus my 50% coupon so it was about 0 .75 plus tax. I misplaced mine for several weeks and was ready to buy a new one. Found it yesterday after I cleaned up my little rats nest of knitting stuff that accumulates around my end of the couch!


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

I use a makeup bag that i purchased for 25 cents at a yard sale. Works for me.


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

I use a utility knife case that you can buy at Walmart for 1.00. Holds crochet hooks as well as scissors, etc.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Here is the link: http://www.containerstore.com/shop/travel/bottlesMedication?productId=10029772&green=EABE1DD1-1F71-5234-0AC2-D4FC5106FF83


----------



## star_stitcher5 (Oct 28, 2013)

Love it!! It could also be used to hold cross stitching supplies such as scissors, floss, needles etc. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Ha! That actually makes complete sense if you've never heard of it before!


Didn't realize that calling them train, vanity case was an "Old fashion " term. God, I guess I AM getting old.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> the container store is online and the box you have is called a "Two Sided Pill Box"


Thank you for the name and thanks for sharing. I will get one. it looks perfect.


----------



## marina1109 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have seen something similar at JoAnn's.


----------

